# Uk car



## Nikkinoo (May 19, 2013)

We are bringing our car with us when we move out how does it all work with making it legal in Spain ??? Xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nikkinoo said:


> We are bringing our car with us when we move out how does it all work with making it legal in Spain ??? Xxx


have a look at http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

there's a whole section dedicated to just this topic!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

With all due respect, and I understand the FAQ is a good thread, but sometimes its difficult to see the wood for the trees. To the OP I would say this: Don't worry too much about your car initially as you have some considerable time to sort it out once you're here. Just make sure your insurance covers you for longer than the usual 30 day period most insurances give you for foreign use. Some companies allow you 180 days (LV is mine for example).

Once you're in Spain, as time goes by and you get to know the place, and make some friends and acquaintances, someone will put you in touch with a Gestor who sorts all this out. As some people have said it is expensive but as long as your car is worth it then don't be too bothered by that at the outset.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Whereabouts in Spain are you moving to?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Dunpleecin said:


> With all due respect, and I understand the FAQ is a good thread, but sometimes its difficult to see the wood for the trees. To the OP I would say this: Don't worry too much about your car initially as you have some considerable time to sort it out once you're here. Just make sure your insurance covers you for longer than the usual 30 day period most insurances give you for foreign use. Some companies allow you 180 days (LV is mine for example).
> 
> Once you're in Spain, as time goes by and you get to know the place, and make some friends and acquaintances, someone will put you in touch with a Gestor who sorts all this out. As some people have said it is expensive but as long as your car is worth it then don't be too bothered by that at the outset.


I have to disagree - big time!

If you don't do it quickly, then you can not declare it as part of your chattels. As a consequence, you will have to pay the 'import tax' which is not small.

If you do manage to do it within the first 30 days or so, then you don't have to pay this tax!

[at least, that's the way it used to work - wish I'd had this advice when we arrived]


----------



## Nikkinoo (May 19, 2013)

thrax said:


> Whereabouts in Spain are you moving to?


Alicante


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Save yourself the grief and buy a Spanish one......much safer as well.

Plus a UK car on Spanish plates is not going to be worth much......your chances of selling it for anything like it's true value are virtually zero.


----------



## Bemused (Jun 1, 2013)

Is it a big disadvantage driving a right hand drive car on the "wrong" side in Spain? I presume they drive on the right hand side over there,yes?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Bemused said:


> Is it a big disadvantage driving a right hand drive car on the "wrong" side in Spain? I presume they drive on the right hand side over there,yes?



The Spanish drive on the right and the cars have the steering wheel on the left. Some say its an advantage to have a RHD car, but in my opinion, its not!! Its a nightmare to go thru toll booths and paying car parks and of course, if it were easier then they would drive right hand drive cars!

Personally (and its what we did), you're better of financially to sell your UK car and buy a Spanish car when you arrive. Less stress too

Jo xxx


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

if you're going to take a big hit on selling your car in the uk,you could certainly bring your car down and rematriculate onto spanish plates,plenty do.ive driven right hand drives here for years and don't even think about it ,though we don't have any toll roads here in mallorca where driving on your own could be a PITA reaching across to pay I guess.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I have to disagree - big time!
> 
> If you don't do it quickly, then you can not declare it as part of your chattels. As a consequence, you will have to pay the 'import tax' which is not small.
> 
> ...


It's all down to timing really. Plus, if you haven't owned your car for more than six months that's another issue. Not sure when you did it but things may have changed as you suggest. Doesn't it all depend on when you register on the padron etc?

All this sell you car in the UK business. I think most people would do that if they were guaranteed a decent price but selling a car in the UK for a decent price isn't easy. When I looked at it, I was going to get about half the price of the retail price of my car. As for these people who "Buy any car" etc., well at least Dick Turpin wore a mask! 

Driving a RHD isn't a great problem if you drive properly and take up the right positions on the road. If you cut corners at junctions and always take the inside line on bends then you might struggle, but if you drive properly you're ok. As for tolls and car parks, if you have someone with you, you're sorted. If not, then it adds what? 10 seconds to nip out and walk round? 

Selling your UK car for a pittance, then buying a Spanish car for much more than what it would be in the UK will lose you loads. Not to mention you won't know what the Spanish car is like. They tend to keep them longer here so second hand as well as expensive are usually thrashed. If you have a nice car you like, then I'd keep it and re register it here and take the hit on the re registering. You'll get used to driving in Spain with your RHD.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Dunpleecin said:


> Doesn't it all depend on w If you have a nice car you like, then I'd keep it and re register it here and take the hit on the re registering. You'll get used to driving in Spain with your RHD.


We faced the same dilemma, ended up bringing our 1 year old car and paying about £1000 to reregister it. (Not easy to do should have paid a gestor!) We'd have lost more than that by selling it in the UK .It proved to be the right decision, we are happily driving around in it 8 years on and dread the day we have to scrap it and find a decent Spanish s/h car at a decent price - mission impossible? RHD no problems but we do get stared at sometimes!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have a UK car which has been matriculated and we also have a Spanish LHD Jeep. Tbh I much prefer the RHD and have had no problems at all.


----------



## MrDudeface (Jun 1, 2013)

I heard second hand cars in Spain are really expensive? I move to Spain in July and plan to commute to GIbraltar. Should I buy a car in the UK or wait and buy one in Spain?


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

MrDudeface said:


> I heard second hand cars in Spain are really expensive? I move to Spain in July and plan to commute to GIbraltar. Should I buy a car in the UK or wait and buy one in Spain?


I just bought a new car in Spain. We originally brought our UK car with us, but I prefer to drive on the correct side.
My new car was made in the UK and sold in Spain, so I am helping both economies?


----------



## linken1647 (May 31, 2013)

Unless you have a "special" car then I wouldn't bring it. Sell what you have in the UK and buy a Spanish registered car when you get here. We have an American pick-up truck which is a limited edition and therefore we wanted to bring it with us. It was imported from the US to the UK. We bought it in the UK and bought it with us to Spain. Whilst we were here, our UK MOT expired so we had to go to the local ITV station and ask for a voluntary ITV certificate and we also had to renew our insurance with a Spanish based Company to allow us to have an annual policy. After that we started the lengthy process of re-registering. It took us 12 stressful months, a trip to the Consulate for some paperwork, letters from Ford Madrid, a chasis number being added to the truck, more paperwork and cost around £2,000. Of course it may be a lot easier if you are just importing a straight forward UK car and there are Companies in spain who can help you for a charge, but they wouldn't touch our American import! Good luck.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

You could do what we did and buy a LHD car already on Spanish plates from a REPUTABLE dealer.
We did that, the company we bought from in Basingstoke was extremely efficient and helpful and made sure we had all the documents required for transferring it into my name. I think it cost about 160 euros to do that. I know it can't have been a huge amount as I would have remembered. You also need to check for any outstanding fines incurred by the previous owner as you will be liable for paying them.

We've had our LandRover for over five years now and have had no problems apart from the fact that I forgot to have it serviced since we left Prague in 2008 and ******ed up one of the fuel injectors last winter. Oh and of course the obligatory scratches and small dents typical of most cars in Spain.

Can anyone tell me...are bull bars illegal here? We had kind of 'mini' bull bars on our Range Rover in the UK and guards to protect the front and rear lamps. I'd like to have them on the Discovery if possible. I feel safer.. I had them on my Maverick in Prague and when a silly woman smashed her new Skoda into it the wing of the Skoda crumpled....and there were only a few specks of paint on my bull bars.


----------



## Bemused (Jun 1, 2013)

Hmmm, if I do make the move maybe I'll just keep my current car. It's an immaculate Mercedes coupe that I will lose heavily on if I sell it over here, so if it's not that big a deal, I'll just drive a RHD car for a few years.


----------



## linken1647 (May 31, 2013)

As far as bull-bars are concerned, as long as you have them included on the homologation, then they are legal. The same applies to a tow bar. Anything that is added to the vehicle MUST be added to the homologation or it isn't deemed as legal and a) won't pass an ITV and b) the G|uardia Civil won;t like it very much!!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

Bemused said:


> Hmmm, if I do make the move maybe I'll just keep my current car. It's an immaculate Mercedes coupe that I will lose heavily on if I sell it over here, so if it's not that big a deal, I'll just drive a RHD car for a few years.


Mines an E class estate. Far better to keep and re register when you see Merc prices here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Bemused said:


> Hmmm, if I do make the move maybe I'll just keep my current car. It's an immaculate Mercedes coupe that I will lose heavily on if I sell it over here, so if it's not that big a deal, I'll just drive a RHD car for a few years.


It may cost to have it put on Spanish plates, though. I came here with a year-old Mercedes CLK Convertible, lovely car....but sold it after a year. Although LHD it was on UK plates...too expensive to change.
I still miss it...


----------



## niick66 (Oct 11, 2011)

I missed my chance to re-register my RHD Discovery 4 when we arrived in Javea 18months ago. Now we are faced with a forest of confusion as to whether we should continue on UK plates going back to the UK for its first MOT in September or switching to Spanish plates. My issue is that there does not seem to be a definitive "you will pay this much" I know I am liable for the top band of tax due to the emissions but I have also read that you pay as a percentage on the age of the car and engine size, data that I am yet to locate; so please help if anybody know.
So Nikkinoo, I would suggest you register before you have to pay the tax, or switch to a Spanish car if you will not be out of pocket selling your UK car. As has been said though, SH cars in Spain are not cheap.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

niick66 said:


> I missed my chance to re-register my RHD Discovery 4 when we arrived in Javea 18months ago. Now we are faced with a forest of confusion as to whether we should continue on UK plates going back to the UK for its first MOT in September or switching to Spanish plates. My issue is that there does not seem to be a definitive "you will pay this much" I know I am liable for the top band of tax due to the emissions but I have also read that you pay as a percentage on the age of the car and engine size, data that I am yet to locate; so please help if anybody know.
> So Nikkinoo, I would suggest you register before you have to pay the tax, or switch to a Spanish car if you will not be out of pocket selling your UK car. As has been said though, SH cars in Spain are not cheap.


just one 'small' point.....

if you are registered as resident (& after 18 months I would imagine you are, since you have to after 90 days...) then it's actually illegal for you to drive a UK plated car here in Spain.........


or come to think of it, even if you haven't actually registered.. since you are considered to be so after 90 days anyway...


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Nikkinoo said:


> We are bringing our car with us when we move out how does it all work with making it legal in Spain ??? Xxx


You will find everything you need to know on the website below


https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Aron said:


> You will find everything you need to know on the website below
> 
> 
> https://www.gov.uk/living-in-spain



.... apart from telling you what it will cost!


----------



## Bemused (Jun 1, 2013)

Mmmm, having done some reading on this site and getting opinions from friends in France, I think I'll have to give up the idea of Spain for the moment. The lifestyle may be great but there appear to be countless hurdles and I'm not really in the mood for hassles and hurdles. So I'll just keep my car and do my thing in the UK, for the moment anyway. Maybe there will be better days and oppertunities down the line.
Great forum with wonderful responses from the members. Thanks to every one for the comments.


----------

